# MTBing round Monmouth



## Rhythm Thief (27 Apr 2008)

Hi all. I don't usually post in this bit of the forum, but I've recently been reunited with my old rigid Kona Lavadome (currently in many pieces). Off roading isn't really my thing, but I was wondering if anyone knows of any good trails round Monmouth? I'm more interested in going from A to B rather than hammering round a purpose built track, and of course this presupposes that I actually ever get around to building the bike back up again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Apr 2008)

I haven't a clue as I don't have an MTB and don't know where you ride them, neither would I attempt it.

This post is in response to Admin's "Dare To Be Different" request. I shall now return to the skinny tyre forums.


----------



## LLB (27 Apr 2008)

Plenty of trails and cycle paths around the Forest of Dean if you start out at the cycling centre at Cannop. They go for miles and miles through the forest itself (away from the roads)


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Apr 2008)

Smokin Joe said:


> I haven't a clue as I don't have an MTB and don't know where you ride them, neither would I attempt it.
> 
> *This post is in response to Admin's "Dare To Be Different" request.* I shall now return to the skinny tyre forums.



That's odd, that's why I'm here too.


----------



## User482 (28 Apr 2008)

It's not far to Cwmcarn from there, which is a purpose built MTB trail.


----------



## mondobongo (29 Apr 2008)

Cwmcarn is a great trail and has the Freeride Area to play in at the top before you start what must be on of the best downhills in the country. Me and a mate did a descent of it a couple of years ago after dark and it was bloody awesome.


----------



## User482 (30 Apr 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Cwmcarn is a great trail and has the Freeride Area to play in at the top before you start what must be on of the best downhills in the country. Me and a mate did a descent of it a couple of years ago after dark and it was bloody awesome.



Unfortunately, all the downhillers on their big rigs have made a bit of a mess of that great descent - it's full of stutter bumps now.


----------



## bonj2 (1 May 2008)

get yersen daaarn afan yer girl.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (1 May 2008)

Where's Afan, Bonj?


----------



## bonj2 (1 May 2008)

south wales, in't it?


----------



## User482 (2 May 2008)

bonj said:


> south wales, in't it?



So is Cwmcarn. Cwmcarn is also a lot nearer to Monmouth.


----------



## bonj2 (3 May 2008)

User482 said:


> So is Cwmcarn. Cwmcarn is also a lot nearer to Monmouth.



WELL, he could do BOTH THEN couldn't he


----------



## User482 (6 May 2008)

bonj said:


> WELL, he could do BOTH THEN couldn't he



Indeed. I would advise just that if the thread wasn't called "MTBing round Monmouth"


----------

